# Peaceful african cichlids



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a pretty good idea now on what I think the calm peaceful African cichlids now and the ones that's are aggressive, but anyway, I just want some more opinions from you guys so what kinds do you know of that are peaceful and could be put into an African community ? 

Thanks for reading, Kane.


----------



## kevinjung (Oct 2, 2011)

*watsssappi*

Well Zebras and the bumblebee cichlids are one of the most aggressives and there are electric yellow labs who are not as territorial but still semi aggressive. but they can grow to 7 inches if kept in an adequate tank


----------

